# Post



## Waterdash

How would you say *post*, as in a forum post, in Tagalog?


----------



## Wacky...

Hmm.. We use "paskil" if we mean to post in walls, bulletins, doors, etc. However, if you mean, to post in forums or any other pages in the internet, we usually borrow the english "post." To me, it would sound odd if you say, "ipaskil sa forums." I've never heard anyone say that, though it is not unlikely.


----------



## Waterdash

Thank you so much wacky! I thought this thread wasn't going to get answered.


----------



## mataripis

paskil is correct for Post but the Tagalog for Forum Post is " Tugon sa Usapan" (answer/reply in forum).   You may post your reply in this Forum.( maari kayong tumugon sa Usapang ito)


----------

